# Melt-in-your-mouth Homemade Cheese Crackers!



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Cheese Crackers
From inthekitchenwithkath.com

(Adapted from a recipe on smittenkitchen.com, which was credited to a recipe in The Lee Bros. Southern Cookbook)

Makes about 70 (1-inch square) crackers



1½ cups (6 oz) grated extra-sharp Cheddar cheese

4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, softened and cut into pieces

¾ cup (90 g) flour, plus more for dusting

½ teaspoon salt

½ teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes

1 tablespoon milk



1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F..

2. Put everything except the milk in a food processor. Pulse the processor, 5 seconds at a time, for about 5 or 6 times, until the dough is in coarse crumbs.

3. Add the milk and process until the dough gathers together in a ball.

4. Roll the dough out on a floured board with a rolling pin that has been floured until it is about 1/8 inch thick.

5. Cut the dough into 1-inch squares with a sharp knife or pizza cutter. You can put a bit of flour on the blade of the knife to keep it from sticking.Use the flat end of a wooden skewer to poke a hole in the center of each cracker.

6. Place the crackers at least Â¼ inch apart on parchment paper on a baking sheet.

7. Bake for 12 to 15 minutes until the edges are just starting to brown. (Mine took 13 minutes.)

8. Put the baking sheet on a rack and let the crackers cool completely.

9. Eat! Or store in a covered container to eat within a day or two.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I love love love Cheese crackers and this recipe is so good!!!!


----------



## CherylinOhio (Feb 24, 2017)

I've never made crackers, but these look so yummy; must try!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

wow they look awesome!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I just finished eating dinner, these look sooo good, I almost wanted to lick the screen...guess I'm going to have to make them.☺


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> I just finished eating dinner, these look sooo good, I almost wanted to lick the screen...guess I'm going to have to make them.☺


LOL... My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

They look deliscious! I think I would make a log, chill it, then slice off 1/8 inch rounds to bake. It would be easier than rolling it out!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I definitely need to make these


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for this excellent recipe.... just made them and they are delicious!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

I make these all the time! I use a variety of cheeses...mozzarella isn't very good, but all the other cheeses work well.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

gjz said:


> I make these all the time! I use a variety of cheeses...mozzarella isn't very good, but all the other cheeses work well.


Mozzarella isn't my favorite cheese and swiss is my least favorite...but pecorino romano and parmesan are my favorites! I'm also not a fan of sharp cheddar but I like colby jack and love pepper jack cheese!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Phoenix said:


> Mozzarella isn't my favorite cheese and swiss is my least favorite...but pecorino romano and parmesan are my favorites! I'm also not a fan of sharp cheddar but I like colby jack and love pepper jack cheese!


These probably could be made with alternative gluten free "flour"...
___________


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> These probably could be made with alternative gluten free "flour"...
> ___________


I'm sure they could be!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Phoenix said:


> I'm sure they could be!


I think I'll try the Bob's Red Mill baking gluten-free "flour". I bought some gluten-free cheese crackers (already made) - - supposed to be like Cheez-Its - - they kind of tasted okay, but after a few, they left a bitter aftertaste in the mouth. I was disappointed. I think they were made with almond flour, so I wouldn't repeat that. Almond flour actually works in a lot of gluten free and keto baked goods, but it has to be tested to see if the flavor can be overcome by what it's mixed with. It could be the almond flour goes better with sweet tasting things than savory ones.
___________


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> I think I'll try the Bob's Red Mill baking gluten-free "flour". I bought some gluten-free cheese crackers (already made) - - supposed to be like Cheez-Its - - they kind of tasted okay, but after a few, they left a bitter aftertaste in the mouth. I was disappointed. I think they were made with almond flour, so I wouldn't repeat that. Almond flour actually works in a lot of gluten free and keto baked goods, but it has to be tested to see if the flavor can be overcome by what it's mixed with. It could be the almond flour goes better with sweet tasting things than savory ones.
> ___________


Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Phoenix said:


> Let me know how it turns out!


If anyone else has an inclination to try it, please do - - I won't be where I can bake for at least a month or two, maybe more...
_________


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I made these last night......Delicious. I added some garlic powder to recipe.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

peacefulknitter said:


> Oh my gosh, I made these last night......Delicious. I added some garlic powder to recipe.


I love garlic flavored crackers or soft cheese to eat with crackers. I love to cook with garlic so I have a LOT of it in my house.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

KroSha said:


> If anyone else has an inclination to try it, please do - - I won't be where I can bake for at least a month or two, maybe more...
> _________


I'm tempted to try these with gluten free flour...I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

gjz said:


> I'm tempted to try these with gluten free flour...I'll let you know if I do.


Thank you. We'd appreciate that.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

gjz said:


> I'm tempted to try these with gluten free flour...I'll let you know if I do.


Just be careful about using almond flour - - I got some ready-made gluten free with that and they left a little bitter aftertaste...

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Just be careful about using almond flour - - I got some ready-made gluten free with that and they left a little bitter aftertaste...
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Not a big fan of almond flour...it seems to give a weird flavor. I think I'm going to try brown rice flour...and I'm going to borrow some gluten free flour from a friend. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

gjz said:


> Not a big fan of almond flour...it seems to give a weird flavor. I think I'm going to try brown rice flour...and I'm going to borrow some gluten free flour from a friend. I'll keep you posted.


Great - - looking forward - - I love almonds, and I thought that an almond flour ingredient would be a no-brainer - - all I know is that I'd never buy those crackers again...
___________


----------

